# I joined Flylady......



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

and LOVE it.... Not all of it fits my schedule, or how I do things..... but it's been a great motivator..... :bouncy:......


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Anything that works!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I still check in at Flylady every week or so to see what week she's on. I'm doing a lot better at getting the basics done since I discovered her book and site. I have a different schedule than she does, too, but I take what I can and adjust it to fit my life. I think she has some very good advice.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cow whisperer ~ Do you get her e-mails? I have heard that she can fill an in-box quite quickly. I have resisted signing up because 1) I don't check our personal e-mail all that often and 2) I work during the day, so I'm not home to "reboot" the laundry when she tells me to, etc.

What do you find is helping you the most from her site?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> Cow whisperer ~ Do you get her e-mails? I have heard that she can fill an in-box quite quickly. I have resisted signing up because 1) I don't check our personal e-mail all that often and 2) I work during the day, so I'm not home to "reboot" the laundry when she tells me to, etc.
> 
> What do you find is helping you the most from her site?



I do get quite a few e~mails..... But it's not to bad.... I don't open all of them..... 

What I've found that has helped me is..... Right off, she teaches you that a clean house starts with a clean kitchen sink..... Since the day I joined, my sink has been spotless..... 

My house has never really been "bad", I don't have closets, and extra space to clutter up..... But it gets messy..... and sometimes I just don't feel like cleaning..... having these e~mails in my inbox, helps a lot....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you know that you can opt out of the email reminders? You don't have to get them. You can just check the site daily for what's going on. I don't get emails from flylady any more, but I am still a member.


----------



## wvcowpatty (Oct 27, 2005)

You can also sign up for 'daily digest'. This is ONE email each day that has all the daily emails listed together. This is what I did, because I couldn't stand coming in from work and finding 15 or 20 emails to wade through.

With one email each day, I was still motivated to try to stay on track as much as possible. And I would try to keep up with the zone cleaning and the extra missions(27 fling boogies, etc.).

One of the best things she teaches is to forgive yourself for being unable to keep up or be perfect. If you fall off the 'fly wagon', you aren't doomed. Just hop back on, do what you can, and remember, it doesn't have to be perfect. The important thing (that helped me a lot) is that you can do almost anything for 5 minutes. And it is amazing what you can accomplish in 5 minute increments.

My house is never 100% clean. It never will be. But it IS 1000% better than it was before flylady.

Here's some of the stuff I regularly do:

Make the bed every morning. It isn't perfect, but at least the covers are up over the pillow cases and it's pretty straight. LOL

I wipe the bathroom sink and any spots on the mirror down every morning and swish the toilet. Takes 3 minutes tops.

Dirty clothes are sorted as they are placed in the hamper. When there's enough for a load, it goes into the washer. A lot of times that is started in the morning and then rebooted to the dryer when I get in from work. Or put it in the washer when I get home from work, and reboot to the dryer when I come back in the house from the barn for the evening. It is always put away as soon as it's dried. My laundry room never looked better.

Clothes, shoes, books, etc. all have 'homes' and I put them away when I'm done with them. Much easier than laying them down for a while, then having to put them away later.

Run a sink full of dishwater at the same time I start cooking. I wash the dishes as I prepare the meal. Everything is much easier to clean before it 'sets up'.

I run a small sweeper through the main traffic areas almost every day. It's kinda like a swiffer - battery operated stick type with a a swivel head. It has a collection cup underneath that needs emptied frequently. Even though we do take our shoes off before we come inside, there always seems to be hay, wood chips, or something in the floor.

Each morning before work, I try to work on one thing before I leave. One day I may dust - maybe the whole house, maybe just the living room and family room. One day I'll mop the kitchen floor. Another day I may get out the real sweeper and run it.

My home is very VERY plain. I don't have a lot of 'stuff' piled around. If I don't use it, I don't keep it. Most things are put away in drawers, closets or cabinets.

If I have something that I want to accomplish, or really need to do, I don't turn on the computer (or read a book) until it's done.

My stress level is sooo much better since I started doing this. It's hard to describe how much my messy house influenced my entire day. It would kinda eat at me throughout the day. It was as if, on a bad day, I had no comfortable place to relax. Now I do. It's a lot of work, but it is sooo worth it for me.

Sorry to have written a mini series......off my soap box now!! Hope this give some of you some ideas.


----------

